# Got my first pronghorn with a bow



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow what a hunt, i am addicted now...


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome, congrats man! Speed Goat with a bow is pretty exciting.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, it was fun, i will go after them every year if givin the chance now...


----------



## hamdawg08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice Speed Goat. Bet it was intense. Congrats


----------



## nickrich84 (Oct 5, 2008)

congrats buddy!! looks like you had a blast.

-Nick


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice goat, good job.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Good job, were you stalking or sitting when you shot it? I'm still looking to get my first one with a bow, after three years of chasing them you think I would have got lucky.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

nice work, i bet takinga goat with a bow is a challenge. lets hear the story! decoy? water hole? stalking?


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Triple B said:


> nice work, i bet takinga goat with a bow is a challenge. lets hear the story! decoy? water hole? stalking?


My friend Joe and I spotted them out in a field laying in a low spot. The land wasn't posted but we stopped and asked for permission anyways. The land owner said go ahead and go after them. As soon as they seen us they spooked and ran to the corner of the field. I found a wash out right by the fence were we though they would come by and so i got down in it and sure enough they came down the fence line with in 20 yards. I shot the biggest Doe out of the bunch and that's all she wrote. Later that day i also filled my gun tag.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is sweet.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > nice work, i bet takinga goat with a bow is a challenge. lets hear the story! decoy? water hole? stalking?
> ...


Nice work man. You gotta love when a plan comes together like that.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

got my first one this year also. after 4 years everything came together. 75 yards spot and stalk. the arrow blew right threw him.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah it was a lot of fun, can't wait for next year...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work Parker and Jeff

It was well deserved Jeff


----------

